# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Can someone recommed a plant I can use in my crested gecko tank

## Kinra

I am horrible with plants, the only things I've been able to keep alive for any period of time is a cactus but I can't exactly use that with my cresties.  They have plenty of fake plants, but I'd like to get some live ones in there as well.  I did have white pothos plants in there, but they died pretty quick... I'm not sure how/why I seem to kill plants so fast, but I do.  I need an idiot proof plant that isn't harmful to my cresties.  Any suggestions are welcome, even if you want to tell it's a lost cause.   :Razz:

----------


## kitedemon

pothos is easy to grow and medium for strength and it is non toxic. Hanging plant it might be cool growing down. Snake plant might also work well too. Tough plant.

----------


## llovelace

Bromeliads, with sturdy leaves,Tillandsia cyanea, Asplenium nidus

----------


## kitedemon

Asplenium nidus is really beautiful, I like it a lot, and I have once again killed mine. I don't know why I have a hard time with it.  :Sad:  I usually do fairly well with plants

birds nest fern and sometimes crispy wave for some unknown reason it is hard to deal with latin sometimes, espically if like me you buy plants at cube store greenhouses they never know latin.

----------


## mainbutter

My geckos LOVE bird nest ferns.  Best plant you can have for a crestie.  I have a pair where both geckos always insert themselves in the spaces between leaves during their daytime inactivity.

I've had three bird nest ferns.  One has died.  It came from Home Depot.  In fact every plant I've bought from Home Depot has died.  My guess is your pothos came from somewhere similar, you can plant a healthy pothos in bed-a-beast and neglect it for weeks and it will thrive, particularly if it has light.

Every plant that I have bought from Josh's Frogs or Black Jungle Terrarium Supply has lived (except for one that died of neglect, my fault, and the other that died because my terrarium setup gave too much light for a semi-to-low-light plant).

Both of the above online retailers sell vivarium plants.  Anything vine-y, large-leaf-y, or similar to a bird nest fern in looks will be popular with crested geckos.  I like to provide a bird nest fern or similar large plant that provides structure, along with creeping vines that provide hiding spots along my perches.

Specific plant types or families that I like:

-bird nest ferns
-philodendrons (though I am a bit pickier, as some can overgrow a viv
-pothos
-peperomias

As far as keeping plants alive goes, I don't water them too much and I have full spectrum tube fluorescent lights on 8 hours a day above my vivs.  Nothing more fancy than that.

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

I think all plants, like most reptiles are very easy to keep alive.  You just need to know what the species requires to survive.  I use pothos and snake plant in one of my crested tanks.  They are doing great, and keep humidity up!  I have a 6500K florescent light bulb (under $10 for 2) and I mist them when I mist the tank.  Once a week...or every few I pour some extra water in the pot.  Make sure you use a nutrient rich organic soil to start out with and you shouldn't have any problems.  With those simple guidelines my plants have been growing well and are very lush, expect a few leaves to die on the pothos, just clip them off when they turn brown.  Google, any of the suggestions above and you will find a vast amount of info on how to keep them alive.

Good luck, live plants are a little extra work but they provide a lot of extra character to the habitat.

----------

